# DI-604 port forwarding problem. Very puzzling.



## happydud (Feb 1, 2006)

My friend and I are learning about networking with Java. We wrote a program that has a client application and a server application. We never got it working between the two of us, never with him, and I can only be a client when someone else is the server. 
When using two other people though, the code will work. So we have determined the code is not the problem.

I've basically narrowed it down to the routers, and likely a port forwarding issue. He has a DI-704, and I have a 604. 

I fumbled around for a while and came to the same conclusion as this tutorial I found on this site: http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Dlink/DI-604/default.htm, and then I used this http://www.portforward.com/networking/static-xp.htm as well. The program still will not connect. 

I'm confused. And depressed. I am 192.168.0.1 behind the 604, always and forever. I do not for the life of me understand why this isn't working. 

Here are the settings I'm using for the Virtual Server:
Enabled: True
Name: Justin's Game
Private IP: 192.168.0.1
Protocol Type: Both
Private Port: 6112
Public Port: 6112
Schedule: Always

And then I hit apply. And it's checked in the list below.

Any ideas? Help would be greatly appreciated.

(Also: This is my first post! Hello!)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, you are not 192.168.0.1 behind the router, because that's the IP address of your D-Link router! :smile:

Do an IPCONFIG on your machine from a command prompt, that will tell you what your local IP address is. Forward to that port, and I suspect it'll work much better...


----------



## happydud (Feb 1, 2006)

I already did that, which is how I got 192.168.0.1 as my local IP.

Here is the output:



Windows IP Configuration
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected


That's all I get. Is 100 different from 1? 

I changed it to 100, and I'm trying again as soon as my friend finishes dinner. Updates in < 30 minutes.


----------



## happydud (Feb 1, 2006)

You are a god.

(It works now, thank you so much.)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You're welcome. :smile:


----------

